# Pakistani Female Looking to Make Friends



## shum_newindubai

Hi there

I've just moved to Dubai from the UK with my hubby and my two little girls (one almost 2 years and the other 2 months ) I didnt think it would but homesickness is hitting me hard now and I am looking to meet people, make friends here. Anyone female, Muslim, British, Pakistani out there interested in reading, writing, swapping books, chewing things over a nice cup of tea or just hanging out somewhere nice? Drop me a line about yourself....

Shum


----------



## Sumair

shum_newindubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai from the UK with my hubby and my two little girls (one almost 2 years and the other 2 months ) I didnt think it would but homesickness is hitting me hard now and I am looking to meet people, make friends here. Anyone female, Muslim, British, Pakistani out there interested in reading, writing, swapping books, chewing things over a nice cup of tea or just hanging out somewhere nice? Drop me a line about yourself....
> 
> Shum


If like, you can join <snip> Hope you will like it.

Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## etc

shum_newindubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai from the UK with my hubby and my two little girls (one almost 2 years and the other 2 months ) I didnt think it would but homesickness is hitting me hard now and I am looking to meet people, make friends here. Anyone female, Muslim, British, Pakistani out there interested in reading, writing, swapping books, chewing things over a nice cup of tea or just hanging out somewhere nice? Drop me a line about yourself....
> 
> Shum


Hi shum

I am abdul,i think we can share the thoughts.I am working in abudhabi


----------



## Westtoeast

*English Muslima looking for friends in Dubai/Ajman*



shum_newindubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai from the UK with my hubby and my two little girls (one almost 2 years and the other 2 months ) I didnt think it would but homesickness is hitting me hard now and I am looking to meet people, make friends here. Anyone female, Muslim, British, Pakistani out there interested in reading, writing, swapping books, chewing things over a nice cup of tea or just hanging out somewhere nice? Drop me a line about yourself....
> 
> Shum


Assalamu alaikum wa rahmatulla wa barakatu

I've just been browsing and seen your post.. I am moving to Dubai beginning of July to be with my Iraqi husband. I am English Muslim convert, female of course  and will be looking for similar friends when I get there. From London I just know I will be homesick. :rain:

Insha'Allah hear from you soon.

Stephanie


----------



## yellowtang

Hi Shum,

I am an expat here in Dubai as well looking to make friends! I am currently 6 1/2 months pregnant with my first baby. If you would like to meet up sometime, please let me know!


----------



## Guest

shum_newindubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai from the UK with my hubby and my two little girls (one almost 2 years and the other 2 months ) I didnt think it would but homesickness is hitting me hard now and I am looking to meet people, make friends here. Anyone female, Muslim, British, Pakistani out there interested in reading, writing, swapping books, chewing things over a nice cup of tea or just hanging out somewhere nice? Drop me a line about yourself....
> 
> Shum


Hey Shum

Hope your well. I am a 24 yr old British Pakistani Female, moved out to Dubai back in January......so settling in a little bit now.

Where abouts are you staying? Made any new friends yet? We should catch up over a coffee sometime!

R


----------



## Ayaz

Hi All, I will be moving out there soon, with my wife and daughters shortly after me, we are british pakistani's too!

Hows The move been so far for you guys? any tips/advice??

where are you all staying? any cheap apartments available??

Cheers!

Ayaz


----------



## mhsayeed

etc said:


> Hi shum
> 
> I am abdul,i think we can share the thoughts.I am working in abudhabi


can u tell me the living cost in Abudhabi as I am planning to move for employment purpose


----------



## hakeemdxb

shum_newindubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai from the UK with my hubby and my two little girls (one almost 2 years and the other 2 months ) I didnt think it would but homesickness is hitting me hard now and I am looking to meet people, make friends here. Anyone female, Muslim, British, Pakistani out there interested in reading, writing, swapping books, chewing things over a nice cup of tea or just hanging out somewhere nice? Drop me a line about yourself....
> 
> Shum


Hey , I'm Hakeem , from pakistan , been here since birth .
Currently working for 3 companies  .

Send me a message if you wanna hang out .


----------



## Elphaba

shum_newindubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai from the UK with my hubby and my two little girls (one almost 2 years and the other 2 months ) I didnt think it would but homesickness is hitting me hard now and I am looking to meet people, make friends here. Anyone female, Muslim, British, Pakistani out there interested in reading, writing, swapping books, chewing things over a nice cup of tea or just hanging out somewhere nice? Drop me a line about yourself....
> 
> Shum



You appear to be severely limiting your options regarding who you want to meet? This is a wonderfully cosmopolitan city with many nationalities and one of the pleasures is meeting different types of people. Seems a shame to limit yourself so much.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Someone dredged an old thread. This was from 2009.


----------



## Nomerci

Funny thing, people move abroad and instead of mixing with all kinds people they only want to be with the same.

But thank god, there are oodles of British Pakistanis around, so finding each other shouldn't be too difficult. lol


----------



## HAMZAX5

*British Pakistani Muslim Family*

Shum

My wife and I (+kids) are moving to Dubai next week!
British Muslim Pakistanis from 'Up North'

Drop us a line

My wife would love some company

Take Care


----------



## HAMZAX5

*British Pakistani Muslim Family*

Ayaz

Salaam

I am moving to Dubai next week with my wife +kids

Would be good to meet some British Pakistani's

Drop us a line

Could do with some hints/tips advice

Take Care
Khalid


----------



## Andy Capp

hakeemdxb said:


> Hey , I'm Hakeem , from pakistan , been here since birth .
> *Currently working for 3 companies*  .
> 
> Send me a message if you wanna hang out .


Isn't it illegal to work for more than one company - that company being your sponsor?

Also, I wouldn't brag about it, all i can guess is they all must pay peanuts - and you know what happens if you pay peanuts....


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Isn't it illegal to work for more than one company - that company being your sponsor?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't brag about it, all i can guess is they all must pay peanuts - and you know what happens if you pay peanuts....


HaHaHa
I would love to finish the saying for you but I am to polite.
Bananas are cheap at the moment.


----------



## KadijaT

Westtoeast said:


> Assalamu alaikum wa rahmatulla wa barakatu
> 
> I've just been browsing and seen your post.. I am moving to Dubai beginning of July to be with my Iraqi husband. I am English Muslim convert, female of course  and will be looking for similar friends when I get there. From London I just know I will be homesick. :rain:
> 
> Insha'Allah hear from you soon.
> 
> Stephanie


Salaam aleycum Stephanie.

I am a norwegian revert to islam, nurse, mother of 4, married to an east African. I am planning on searching for work in Dubai around next spring, when I finish my management-diploma. Insha Allah. 

I hope to get in contact with sisters there, before moving, for friendship, meeting over a cup of tea, doing things together with the kids, n' stuff like that. I hope you'ld like to contact me, but I'm not sure of how, as I'm new to this forum. Do they have like a PM-box here, or something?

Best regards


----------



## dizzyizzy

KadijaT said:


> Salaam aleycum Stephanie.
> 
> I am a norwegian revert to islam, nurse, mother of 4, married to an east African. I am planning on searching for work in Dubai around next spring, when I finish my management-diploma. Insha Allah.
> 
> I hope to get in contact with sisters there, before moving, for friendship, meeting over a cup of tea, doing things together with the kids, n' stuff like that. I hope you'ld like to contact me, but I'm not sure of how, as I'm new to this forum. Do they have like a PM-box here, or something?
> 
> Best regards


You'll be able to send private messages to other forum members after you've done 5 posts.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KadijaT

dizzyizzy said:


> You'll be able to send private messages to other forum members after you've done 5 posts.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Ok, thanks! Better start being busy in here, then


----------



## wonderwoman

hi there im also newish to dubai im would like to meet other girls for coffee and chats if your interested then post me a message thanks


----------

